# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > بحوث ومقالات في القانون الجنائي >  تقادم الدعوى الجنائية ...

## hazem mohamed

** مفهوم التقادم :
بداية نوضح ان المشرع قد جعل من مضي مدة معينة يقف فيها صاحب الحق موقفا سلبيا دونما المطالبة بحقه بعد اتصال علمه هو نوع من التراخي في استعمال الحق مما حدا بالمشرع لحرمانه آنئذ من إمكانية الالتجاء للقضاء بعد مضي المدة المقررة وذلك ضمانا للثبات القانوني الذي يعد احد أسس الأنظمة القانونية في المجتمع كما ان التقادم من النظام العام.

قضت محكمة النقض
إن نصوص القانون الخاصة بالتقادم تتعلق بالنظام العام لأنها تستهدف المصلحة العامة لا مصلحة شخصية للمتهم ، مما يستوجب إعمال حكمها على الجرائم السابقة على تاريخ صدورها و إن كان فى ذلك تسوئ لمركزه ، ما دام أنه لم يصدر فى الدعوى حكم نهائى .
الطعن رقم 2442 لسنة 24 جلسة 01-02-1955

وبهذا فتقادم الدعوى الجنائية يعني مضي فترة زمنية معينة على وقوع الجريمة دون اتخاذ أي اجراء قانوني لتحريك الدعوى الجنائية او السير فيها وبالتالي يسقط حق الدولة في العقاب وعدم جواز تحريك الدعوى الجنائية 
ويجب الملاحظة ان تقادم الدعوى الجنائية يختلف عن تقادم العقوبة فتقادم العقوبة يعني مضي فترة زمنية من وقت صدور الحكم دون تنفيذه على المحكوم عليه

مدة التقادم 
تختلف مدة التقادم باختلاف الجرائم من حيث جسامتها على النحو التالي:
مدة التقادم في الجنايات: عشر سنوات من تاريخ وقوع الجريمة 
مدة التقادم في الجنـح: ثلاثة سنوات من تاريخ وقوع الجريمة 
مدة التقادم في المخالفات: سنة واحدة من تاريخ وقوع الجريمة 
والعبرة في تكييف الواقعة لتطبيق قواعد التقادم هي الوصف القانوني الذي تنتهي اليه المحكمة لا بالوصف الذي رفعت به الدعوى ونحيل تحديد طبيعة الجريمة الى القسم العام في قانون العقوبات.
وكل ذلك ما لم ينص القانون على خلاف ذلك ,

** جرائم لا تخضع لتقادم الدعوى وبيانها:
أ‌-جرائم الحريات 
ومثال ذلك ما نص عليه القانون 37لسنة 1972 الفقرة المضافة للمادة 15 والتي تقضي بأنه في الجرائم المنصوص عليها في المواد 117 , 126 , 127 , 282 , 309 , 309 مكرر أ من قانون العقوبات والتي يتم العمل بها بعد تاريخ العمل بذلك القانون فلا تنقضي الدعوى الجنائية الناشئة عنها بمضي المدة.وبيان المواد المستثناة كالاتي:
" مادة 117ع: كل موظف عام استخدام سخرة عمالاً فى عمل لإحدى الجهات المبينة فى المادة 119 أو احتجز بغير مبرر أجورهم كلها أو بعضها يعاقب بالسجن المشدد.
وتكون العقوبة الحبس إذا لم يكن الجاني موظفا عاماً.
مادة 126 ع: كل موظف أو مستخدم عمومي أمر بتعذيب متهم أو فعل ذلك بنفسه لحمله على الاعتراف يعاقب بالأشغال الشاقة أو السجن من ثلاث سنوات إلى عشر سنوات.
وإذا مات المجني عليه يحكم بالعقوبة المقررة للقتل عمداً.
مادة 127 ع: يعاقب بالسجن كل موظف عام وكل شخص مكلف بخدمة عامة أمر بعقاب المحكوم عليه أو عاقبه بنفسه بأشد من العقوبة المحكوم بها عليه قانوناً أو بعقوبة لم يحكم بها عليه.
مادة 282ع: إذا حصل القبض فى الحالة المبينة بالمادة 280 من شخص تزيا بدون حق بزي مستخدمي الحكومة أو أتصف بصفة كاذبة أو أبرز أمراً مزوراً مدعياً صدوره من ظرف الحكومة يعاقب بالسجن ، ويحكم فى جميع الأحوال بالسجن المشدد على من قبض على شخص بدون وجه حق وهدده بالقتل أو عذبه بالتعذيبات البدنية. 
مادة 309ع: لا تسري أحكام المواد 302 و 303 و 305 و 306 و 308 على ما يسنده أحد الأخصام فى الدفاع الشفوي أو الكتابي أمام المحاكم فإن ذلك لا يترتب عليه إلا المقاضاة المدنية أو المحاكمة التأديبية.
مادة 309 مكرراً (1): يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على سنة كل من اعتدي على حرمة الحياة الخاصة للمواطن ، وذلك بأن ارتكب أحد الأفعال الآتية فى غير الأحوال المصرح بها قانوناً أو بغير رضاء المجني عليه.
( أ ) استرق السمع أو سجل أو نقل عن طريق جهاز من الأجهزة أياً كان نوعه محادثات جرت فى مكان خاص أو عن طريق التليفون.
( ب ) التقط أو نقل بجهاز من الأجهزة أياً كان نوعه صورة شخص فى مكان خاص.
فإذا صدرت الأفعال المشار إليها فى الفقرتين السابقتين أثناء اجتماع على مسمع أو مرأى من الحاضرين فى ذلك الاجتماع ، فإن رضاء هؤلاء يكون مفترضاً.
ويعاقب بالحبس الموظف العام الذي يرتكب أحد الأفعال المبينة بهذه المادة اعتماداً على سلطة وظيفته (1)
ويحكم فى جميع الأحوال بمصادرة الأجهزة وغيرها مما يكون قد استخدام فى الجريمة أو تحصل عليه ، كما يحكم بمحو التسجيلات المتحصلة عن الجريمة أو إعدامها. 
ب- جرائم الارهاب ومحاولة قلب نظام الحكم ...الخ
كما استثني المشرع الجرائم المنصوص عليها في القسم الاول من الباب الثاني من الكتاب الثاني من قانون العقوبات والتي تقع بعد تاريخ العمل بالقانون 9 لسنة 1992 فلا تنقضي الدعوى الجنائية الناشئة عنها بمضي المدة وهي الجرائم المنصوص عليها في المواد من 86ع حتى 89 عقوبات
ج- جرائم المخدرات 
نصت م 46مكررأ/1 من ق 182 لسنة 1960 المعدل بالقانون 122 لسنة 1989 على انه " لا تنقضي بمضي المدة الدعوى الجنائية في الجنايات المنصوص عليها في هذا القانون والتي تقع بعد العمل به عدا الجناية المنصوص عليها في المادة 37 من هذا القانون"

** بدء سريان مدة التقادم
يبدأ احتساب مدة التقادم من اليوم التالي لوقوع الجريمة ولا يحتسب اليوم الذي وقعت فيه الجريمة ويتم احتساب التقادم بالتقويم الميلادي وليس الهجري
وفى المواد الجنح بمضي ثلاث سنين ، وفى مواد المخالفات بمضي سنة ما لم ينص القانون على خلاف ذلك.

** تحديد تاريخ وقوع الجريمة 
تاريخ وقوع الجريمة هو تاريخ تمامها وليس تاريخ ارتكاب السلوك الاجرامي ,

وفي ذلك قضت محكمة النقض
من المقرر قانوناً أن القاعدة العامة فى سقوط الحق فى إقامة الدعوى العمومية هو أن يكون مبدأ السقوط تاريخ وقوع الجريمة والمقصود بذلك هو تاريخ تمامها وليس تاريخ ارتكاب السلوك الإجرامى .
الطعن رقم 21429 لسنة 63 ق جلسة29/9/ 1998
ولا توجد ثمة صعوبة في الجرائم المتحد فيها تاريخ ارتكاب السلوك الاجرامي مع تاريخ تمام الجريمة ,, الا انه تثور الصعوبة اذا لم يتطابق تاريخ السلوك الاجرامي مع تاريخ تمام الجريمة .. ونبين انواع الجرائم لبيان مدة تقادمها وفقا لما عرفته محكمة النقض:
1-الجرائم الوقتية:وهي التي تقع وتتم في فترة زمنية واحدة او في فترة وجيزة مثل القتل والضرب فاذا كان السلوك الاجرامي من النوع الايجابي فلا صعوبة في تحديد ميعاد ارتكاب هذه الجرائم , ويتعين ايضاح انه اذا ما تراخت نتيجة الجريمة لفترة بعد فوات فترة من الزمن بعد ارتكاب السلوك الاجرامي فان التقادم لا يبدأ الا من وقت تحقق النتيجة الاجرامية
اما الجرائم ذات النشاط السلبي فالتقادم يبدأ فيها من اليوم الذي حدده القانون للقيام بالواجب الذي فرضه على الجاني 
2-الجرائم المتتابعة وتعتبر كذلك اذا ارتكبت عدة افعال بالمخالفة لحكم قانوني واحد وتنفيذا لدافع اجرامي واحد ,, ومثال ذلك سرقة منزل على دفعات , وتحتسب مدة التقادم من تاريخ اتمام الجريمة وهو تاريخ ارتكاب الفعل الاخير من افعال التتابع
3-الجرائم الدائمة او المستمرة: وهي التي يستمر فيها السلوك الاجرامي والاعتداء على المصلحة محل الحماية الجنائية مدة من الزمن ,, فتوصف بأنها حالة جنائية مستمرة فترة من الزمن ,مثال جريمة اخفاء الاشياء المتحصلة من جناية او جنحة,,
ويبدأ التقادم في هذا النوع من تاريخ انتهاء حالة الاستمرار التي يتصف بها السلوك الاجرامي
4-جرائم العادة (الاعتياد) : وتعني ارتكاب عدة افعال متشابهة عدد من المرات ولا تقوم الجريمة الا باكتمال عدد مرات الفعل,, مثال جريمة الاعتياد على الاقراض بربا فاحش
وتحتسب مدة التقادم من تاريخ اخر فعل تكتمل به اركان الجريمة شريطة الا يفصل بين الفعل والآخر المدة المقررة للتقادم

وقد قضت محكمة النقض
لما كان المقرر عملاً بالمادة 15 من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية أن تنقضى الدعوى الجنائية بمضى ثلاث سنين ، يبدأ احتسابها من تاريخ وقوع الجريمة ، والمقصود بذلك هو تاريخ تمام الجريمة ـ وليس تاريخ ارتكاب السلوك الإجرامى ـ وقتية كانت أم مسمرة ، ومناط التمييز بينهما هو الفعل الذى يعاقب عليه القانون ، فإذا كانت الجريمة تتم وتنتهى بمجرد ارتكاب الفعل كانت وقتية ، أما إذا استمرت الحالة الجنائية فترة من الزمن . فتكون الجريمة مستمرة طوال هذه الفترة ، والعبرة فى الاستمرار هنا ، بتدخل إرادة الجانى فى الفعل المعاقب عليه تدخلاً متتابعاً متجدداً ، ولما كانت الواقعة كما وردت فى قرار الاتهام هى أن المتهم أقام بناء بغير ترخيص ، ومخالفا للمواصفات ، فإن الفعل المسند إليه يكون قد تم وانتهى من جهته بإجراء هذا البناء ، مما لا يمكن معه تصور حصول تدخل من جانبه فى ذات الفعل ، ولا يؤثر فى ذلك ما قد تسفر عنه الجريمة من آثار تبقى وتستمر ، إذ لا يعتد بأثر الفعل فى تكييفه ، وإذا كان تكييف الفعل بأنه جريمة وقتية أو مستمرة ـ على السياق المتقدم ـ يتعلق بالقانون ، فإن تاريخ تعيين مبدأ وقوعه وتمام الجريمة من الأمور الموضوعية . لما كان ذلك ، وكانت هذه المحكمة تطمئن إلى ما تضمنته الإفادة المقدمة من دفاع المتهم ـ والتى لم تنازع النيابة العامة فى صحتها ـ فيما تضمنه من أن البناء قد اكتمل فيما غايته 1980/12/31 ـ بدلالة شغله من قبل ـ فإنه يكون هو الأجل الذى يعتد به فى احتساب مدة التقادم ، وكان الثابت أنه لم يتخذ ثمة إجاء قاطع للتقادم رغم مضى أكثر من ثلاث سنوات منذ التاريخ سالف الذكر لأن النيابة العامة ـ فى القليل ـ ركنت فى إسناد تاريخ الفعل لما هو مبين فى وصفة على أنه 1984/1/7 ولم يسأل المتهم بمحضر جمع الاستدلالات من بعد فى 1984/2/27 . لما كان ما تقدم ، وكان الدفع بانقضاء الدعوى الجنائية ، بمضى المدة من الدفوع المتعلقة بالنظام العام، ومن شأنه أن تندفع به ـ لو صح ـ التهمة المسندة إلى المتهم ، وكان الحكم المستأنف قد قضى ـ رغم ذلك ـ بإدانة المتهم ، فإنه يكون قد أخطأ فى تطبيق القانون فضلاً عن مخالفته للواقع فى الدعوى ، بما يتعين إلغائه ، والقضاء بانقضاء الدعوى الجنائية بمضى المدة وبراءة المتهم عن التهمة المسندة إليه . 
الطعن رقم 12594 لسنة 61 ق جلسة 29/11/1998

**وقف التقادم
جدير بالذكر انه في حالة حدوث موانع تحول دون امكان مباشرة الدعوى الجنائية كالجنون مثلا فان ذلك لا يوقف سريان المدة التي تسقط بها الدعوى الجنائية .م16 اجراءات

**انقطاع التقادم
ويعني سقوط المدة التي انقضت من فترة التقادم لوقوع اجراء قاطع لها مما يوجب بدء احتساب مدة التقادم ابتداء من تاريخ الاجراء القاطعدون الاعتداد بما مضى من مدة سابقة عليه
الاجراءات القاطعة للتقادم
1-اجراءات جمع الاستدلالات في حالتين:
أ- ان تتخذ هذه الاجراءات في حضور المتهم 
ب- ان يتم اخطار المتهم بشخصه بالاجراء الذي يتخذه مأمور الضبط القضائي
2-اجراءات التحقيق:
وتشمل جميع الاجراءات التي تباشرها النيابة العامة او قضاء التحقيق للتثبت من وقوع الجريمة ومرتكبها بنسها او بندبها احد مأموري الضبط القضائي للقيام بأي من هذه الاجراءات.
واجراءات التحقيق تقطع التقادم حتى ولو تمت في غيبة المتهم ولو لم يخطر بها

قضت محكمة النقض
المدة المقررة لإنقضاء الدعوى الجنائية تنقطع بإجراءات الإتهام و التحقيق و المحاكمة متى إتخذت فى مواجهة المتهم أو أخطر بها بوجه رسمى و تسرى مدة التقادم إبتداء من يوم الإنقطاع ، و من ثم فإن قرار غرفة الإتهام بإحالة المتهم إلى محكمة الجنايات لمعاقبته عن التهمة المسندة إليه يعتبر إجراء قاطعاً للمدة المذكورة .
( الطعن رقم 658 لسنة 26 ق ، جلسة 04-06-1956)

وقضت كذلك
إجراءات التحقيق تقطع المدة المقررة لسقوط الحق فى إقامة الدعوى العمومية بالنسبة لجميع الأشخاص و لو لم يدخلوا فى هذه الإجراءات . و العبرة فى ذلك هى بكل ما يعيد ذكرى الجريمة و يردد صداها ، فيستوى فيه ما يتعلق بظروف وقوعها و ما يتعلق بشخص كل من ساهم فى إرتكابها . فإذا حكم مدنياً برد و بطلان العقد الذى إستعمله المتهم و آخر فى دعوى مدنية ، ثم تولت النيابة العمومية تحقيق الواقعة قبل أن تنقضى من تاريخ حكم الرد و البطلان الثلاث السنوات التى حددها القانون لسقوط الدعوى العمومية فهذا التحقيق يقطع سريان التقادم بالنسبة للمتهم المذكور و لو لم يكن قد إستجوب فيه إلا بعد إنقضاء الثلاث السنوات فعلاً . 
الطعن رقم 2132 لسنة 8 جلسة 07-11-1938

وقضت كذلك
إذا طلب إلى النيابة أن تحقق فى سندين مقول بصدورهما من محجور عليه للكشف عما تضمناه من فوائد فاحشة ففعلت و لم يرد فى تحقيقها على لسان القيم شئ عن واقعة الفوائد الربوية المطلوب تحقيقها و إنما وردت وقائع نصب أسندها إلى المتمسك بالسندين و شريك له ، ثم حفظت النيابة التحقيق على إعتبار أنه لم يقدم فيه دليل على حصول إتفاق على فوائد ربوية . و لما عرض التحقيق على النائب العام أمر بإلغاء الحفظ لأن أقوال القيم فى التحقيق تضمنت وقائع نصب لم يوف تحقيقها فعمل فى ذلك تحقيق ، فلا شك فى أن التحقيق الأول يقطع المدة المقررة فى القانون لسقوط الحق فى إقامة الدعوى العمومية عن جريمة النصب المتعلق بالسندين . و لا يؤثر فى ذلك أن هذا التحقيق كان لإثبات جريمة أخرى هى تقاضى فوائد ربوية لأن مناط الأمر فى ذلك هو ما دار عليه التحقيق و تناوله بالفعل .
الطعن رقم 986 لسنة 8 جلسة بتاريخ 21-3-1938

3-اجراءات الاتهام:
وهي كافة الاجراءات التي تتعلق بثبوت التهمة او نفيها ,, مثال قرار الاحالة للمحاكمة ورفع الدعوى الجنائية والادعاء المباشر 
قضت محكمة النقض
مفاد ما نصت عليه المادتان 17 و 18 من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية أن المدة المسقطة للدعوى الجنائية تنقطع بأى إجراء من إجراءات التحقيق أو الإتهام أو المحاكمة يتم فى الدعوى بمعرفة السلطة المنوط بها القيام بها سواء أجريت فى مواجهة المتهم أو فى غيبته و أن هذا الإنقطاع عينى يمتد أثره إلى جميع المتهمين فى الدعوى و لو لم يكونوا طرفاً فى تلك الإجراءات .
الطعن رقم 1991 لسنة 38 جلسة 31-03-1969

4-اجراءات المحاكمة
وهي جميع الاجراءات التي تتخذها المحكمة بمجرد رفع الدعوى اليها حتى الفصل فيها,, ومن بينها اجراءات التحقيق النهائي وتأجيل نظر الدعوى , وما تصدره من قرارات فاصلة او غير فاصلة , والاحكام غير الباتة التي لا تنقضي بها الدعوى

قضت محكمة النقض
مفاد نص المادة 17 من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية أن كل إجراء من إجراءات المحاكمة باشرته المحكمة ، يقطع مدة التقادم ، ما دام لم يمض على آخر إجراء قامت به المدة المقررة له . 
الطعن رقم 1584 لسنة 39 جلسة 24-11-1969

5-الأمر الجنائي
مادة [17] تنقطع المدة بإجراءات التحقيق أو الاتهام أو المحاكمة وكذلك بالأمر الجنائي أو بإجراءات الاستدلال إذا اتخذت فى مواجهة المتهم أو إذا أخطر بها بوجه رسمي وتسري المدة من جديد ابتداء من يوم الانقطاع.

وإذا تعددت الإجراءات التي تقطع المدة فان سريان المدة يبدأ من تاريخ أخر إجراء.
مما يتضح معه ان الاوامر الجنائية سواء الصادرة من القاضي الجزئي او النيابة العامة تقطع التقادم سواء اتخذت في مواجهة المتهم ام لا وسواء اخطر بها ام لا ,, فالامر الجنائي تنقضي به الدعوى الجنائية اذا لم يعترض عليه او اذا ما تم الاعتراض عليه ولم يحضر المعترض جلسة الاعتراض.
كما ان طلب اصدار الامر الذي تتقدم به النيابة العامة للمحكمة ذاته قاطع للتقادم ولو لم يصدر الامر لكونه يندرج تحت اجراءات الاتهام فيعد بمثابة رفع للدعوى الجنائية 

قضت محكمة النقض
إن أى إجراء يحصل من السلطة المختصة من شأنه تحريك الدعوى العمومية و تنبيه الأذهان إلى الجريمة التى كان قد إنقطع التحقيق فيها ، يعتبر قاطعاً للتقادم بالنسبة لها حتى لو كان هذا الإجراء خاصاً ببعض المتهمين دون البعض الآخر ، و ليس من الضرورى أن يستجوب المتهم حتى تنقطع مدة التقادم فى حقه .
الطعن رقم 2467 لسنة 24 جلسة 05-04-1955

** شروط الاجراءات القاطعة للتقادم 
1-ان يصدر الاجراء عن سلطة مختصة
2-ان يكون الاجراء قد وقع صحيحا واستوفى الشروط الشكلية والموضوعية المتطلبة لصحته

وفي ذلك قضت محكمة النقض
الأصل أنه و إن كان ليس بلازم مواجهة المتهم بإجراءات المحاكمة التى تقطع المدة المسقطة للدعوى ما دامت متصلة بسير الدعوى أمام القضاء إلا أنه يشترط فيها لكى يترتب عليها قطع التقادم أن تكون صحيحة فإذا كان الإجراء باطلاً فإنه لا يكون له أثر على التقادم . 
الطعن رقم 3953 لسنة 55 جلسة 15-04-1986
3-اذا وقع الاجراء الباطل وكان البطلان غير متعلق بالنظام العام تعين على الخصوم ابداؤه لأن عدم الدفع بالبطلان يصحح ما وقع من بطلان مما ينقطع معه التقادم
وأخيرا يتعين على المحكمة الرد في حكمها على الدفع بتقادم الدعوى 

وفي ذلك قضت محكمة النقض:
من المقرر أن الدفع بانقضاء الدعوى بمضى المدة هو من الدفوع الجوهرية المتعلقة بالنظام العام مما يجوز إبداؤه لدى محكمة الموضوع فى أى وقت وبأى وجه وعليها أن ترد عليه ردا كافياً سائغاً وإلا كان حكمها معيباً بما يوجب نقضه . وكان ما أورده الحكم المطعون فيه رداً على الدفع المبدى من الطاعن بانقضاء الدعوى الجنائية بالتقادم قد جاء قاصر البيان فاسد التدليل ، إذ لم يحقق بالضبط تاريخ واقعة البناء ، لحساب المدة المسقطة للدعوى وتساند فى رفض الدفع إلى طلب المتهم الفصل فى الدعوى بحالتها ، مع أن تحقيق أدلة الإدانة فى المواد الجنائية وكذا الدفوع الجوهرية ـ لا يصح أن يكون رهناً بمشيئة المتهم ، ولم يبين أن المحكمة عجزت عن معرفة تاريخ إنشاء البناء حتى يسوغ لها رفض الدفع واعتبار الجريمة قد وقعت فى تاريخ اكتشافها والبدء فى حساب مدة التقادم من هذا التاريخ . والتفت عما قدمه الطاعن من مستندات ولم يعرض لها البتة ، ومن ثم فإن الحكم يكون معيبا بالقصور فضلا عن إخلاله بحق الدفاع 
الطعن رقم 12954 لسنة 60 ق جلسة 2/6/1996
**اثار الانقطاع
1-بالنسبة للاشخاص
مادة [18] إذا تعدد المتهمون فان انقطاع المدة بالنسبة لأحدهم يترتب عليها انقطاعها بالنسبة للباقين ما لم تكن قد اتخذت ضدهم إجراءات قاطعة للمدة.
ومن ثم فان الدعوى تتقادم بالنسبة للمتهمين جميعا وينقطع التقادم ايضا بالنسبة لهم جميعاسواء علم كافة المتهمين او لم يعلموا سواء شركاء ام فاعلين 
2-بالنسبة للدعاوى:
أ‌-الدعوى الجنائية :تمام مدة الانقضاء يعني سقوط الدعوى بما يستتبع سقوط حق الدولة في العقاب مما لا يجوز معه مساءلة المتهم عن الجريمة المرتكبة 
ب- الدعوى المدنية: تنص المادة 259 /2 اجراءات علىوإذا انقضت الدعوى الجنائية بعد رفعها لسبب من الأسباب الخاصة بها ، فلا تأثير لذلك فى سير الدعوى المدنية المرفوعة معها.
واعمالا لما تقدم فإن الدعوى المدنية لا تتأثر بتقادم الدعوى الجنائية وتخضع في هذه الحالة لاحكام التقادم المنصوص عليها في القانون المدني , 

وفي ذلك قضت محكمة النقض
لما كان الحكم المطعون فيه قد صدر فى الثامن والعشرين من مارس سنة 1989 بادانة الطاعن بجنحة دخول عقار فى حيازة المدعى بالحقوق المدنية بقصد منع حيازته بالقوة وإلزامه بتعويض مدنى . وقرر المحكوم عليه بالطعن فيه بطريق النقض وقدم أسباب طعنه فى الثالث من مايو لسنة 1989 ولكن الدعوى لم يتخذ فيها أى إجراء منذ ذلك التاريخ إلى أن نظرت أمام محكمة النقض بجلسة الثالث عشر من ابريل سنة 1998 . وإذ كان يبين من ذلك أنه وقد انقضى على الدعوى من تاريخ التقرير بالطعن وتقديم أسبابه الحاصل فى الثالث من مايو سنة 1989 مدة تزيد على الثلاث سنوات المقررة لانقضاء الدعوى الجنائية بمضى المدة فى مواد الجنح دون اتخاذ أى اجراء قاطع لهذه المدة فتكون الدعوى الجنائية قد انقضت بمضى المدة ويتعين لذلك نقض الحكم المطعون فيه والقضاء بانقضاء الدعوى الجنائية بمضى المدة دون أن يكون لذلك تأثير على سير الدعوى المدنية المرفوعة معها إلا بمضى المدة المقررة لها فى القانون المدنى .
الطعن رقم 44756 لسنة 59 ق جلسة13/4/ 1998

أ/ محمود ماهر المنطاوي

المصدر
http://www.f-law.net/

----------


## حمد القعيد

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور

----------


## elsayyada

معلومات مهمة

----------

